Ask HN: What one idea or lesson has transformed your whole life? - Crazyontap
======
Kaibeezy
I figured out pretty early I didn’t have the patience to develop deep
expertise in a particular field, but that I could get up to competence
reasonably easily. When I started to accumulate competence in enough areas, I
became increasingly able to succeed in more situations. At 22, I was the most
qualified person in a particular specialty in a large metro area, not from
deep expertise, but because I brought together competence in 3 or 4 fields
that added up well for that task.

It’s a lot like how 3 random words make a good password.

~~~
catacombs
What fields did you combine?

